# No entry! Please use the other door.



## cercolumi

Hi everybody. I would like to post this advice in many languages to the pubblic whom get access to my office:

*No entry! Please use the other door.*

I'm sorry but I really don't know how to translate this and I'm not even able to give to you my attempt.

Thanks in advance for your kind help.


----------



## farscape

Seems like an odd request but here it goes:

Intrarea interzisă! Vă rog folosiți cealaltă ușă.


Have fun


----------



## cercolumi

Hi farscape, thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## nicolero

*Intrarea*, nu Intearea! 

But however, this doesn't sound 100% good to me, I'd rather use "Accesul blocat, vă rog să folosiți cealaltă ușă!". 
"Accesul/Intrarea interzis/ă" sound too martial to me, too strong of a word in this context, unless it's a high security prison or somethin' 

Nicole


----------



## farscape

nicolero said:


> *Intrarea*, nu Intearea!
> 
> But however, this doesn't sound 100% good to me, I'd rather use "Accesul blocat, vă rog să folosiți cealaltă ușă!".
> "Accesul/Intrarea interzis/ă" sound too martial to me, too strong of a word in this context, unless it's a high security prison or somethin'
> 
> Nicole



Good catch, thanks! I need a phone with a bigger screen 


My take on OP's message is that people can get in through that door and the OP doesn't want them to do so. If the door is locked (or the passage blocked) then your suggestion might work (_accesul blocat_ has too many meanings and doesn't necessarily imply that the door should not be opened which, to me, is what the OP is trying to prevent).

Usually in such instances the message is cut down to a minimum as opposed to a textbook sentence/phrase which could be something like this: "Această ușă nu se deschide/este încuiată. Vă rugăm să folosiți ușa cealaltă. Mulțumim!" (This door does not open/is locked. Please use the other door. Thank you!).

Well, we're just splitting hairs here  "Intrarea oprită! Vă rog folosiți cealaltă ușă" should do, I think 

Later,


.


----------

